# Don't get me started!



## benj89

Bonjour à vous, dites moi, comment traduiriez vous ceci?

Don't get me started?

je bloque un peu... :s

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mezzofanti

Le sens est: "ce sujet est mon dada.  Si vous me lancez à en parler je ne sais pas quand je vais m'arrêter."


----------



## benj89

Et vous n'avez pas une phrase plus courte qui pourrait traduire de façon proche cette phrase? :s s'il vous plait


----------



## wildan1

Mezzofanti said:


> Le sens est: "ce sujet est mon dada. Si vous me lancez à en parler je ne sais pas quand je vais m'arrêter."


 
ou ce sujet/cette situation me tape tellement sur les nerfs que si je me lance, je ne finirai pas bientôt !


----------



## david314

wildan1 said:


> ou ce sujet/cette situation me tape tellement sur les nerfs que si je me lance, je ne finirai pas bientôt !


 In my opinion, this is the more common meaning of our phrase. That being said, Mezzofanti's explanation is also correct.


----------



## benj89

Ok, et pourquoi on utilise un pp pour start? pourquoi pas un Ing ou bien ne dirait-on pas don't get me to start...
Il y a une raison particulière??


----------



## wildan1

benj89 said:


> Ok, et pourquoi on utilise un pp pour start?


 
c'est l'impératif

(you) Don't get me started

l'expression avec _get someone_ (_faire faire_ (ou autre verbe) _ à quelqu'un_) prend le participe passé:

_get him started, finished, paid, recognized, killed..._


----------



## benj89

Thanks a lot, you truly helped me!


----------



## pieanne

"Ne me lancez pas sur ce sujet!"


----------



## david314

pieanne said:


> "Ne me lancez pas sur ce sujet!"


 J'aime ça!


----------



## changsa

hey,

i am reading a book in english and there is this sentence i don't get at all: "don't get me started"
does anyone know?


----------



## SwissPete

Roughly, it means that if you let me start on this particlar subject, I'll never stop.


----------



## changsa

o i see! thanks!


----------



## DeLaMancha

benj89 said:


> Et vous n'avez pas une phrase plus courte qui pourrait traduire de façon proche cette phrase? :s s'il vous plait


 "Ne me lancez pas là-dessus" ou "sur ce sujet" ?


----------



## chr1stopher11

How would you say, _don't even get me started_ in french?

The context is - 

... and don't even get me started on their manners!

Thanks


----------



## Aistriúchán

Another way of saying this is - _don't start me off! _

"*ne me provoque pas!*" 

_Don't get me started !_ - *ne m'entraine pas là dessus!* (sur ce sujet)

Ne commence pas à m'en parler.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I think I've heard « Pars-moi pas là-dessus »


----------



## SwissPete

« Pars-moi » is a new one on me!


----------



## wildan1

_Parle-moi pas... ?_


----------



## Nicomon

Non wildan.  Charlie a bien entendu.  _Pars-moi pas là-dessus / sur ce sujet-là. _

Tournure contractée de _ne me pars pas.  _C'est typiquement québécois, et vous l'aurez deviné,  calqué de l'anglais.
Comme on dit (autre calque) :_  Partir un moteur.  _Là, c'est le moulin à paroles qu'on «_ part_ ». 

Exemples copiés au hasard : 





> « Quant au Plan Nord, *pars-moi pas là-dessus,* j'en aurais trop long à dire! »
> « *Pars-moi pas là-dessus. * Si je commence, je serai plus arrêtable. »
> « Faut dire aussi que l'Église doit pas être trop loin là-dedans, mais svp *partez-moi pas sur* les religions! »
> « *Ne me pars pas sur* la température, Rosa, j'en écrirais des chapitres! »
> « Et *ne me partez pas sur* les histoires impliquant des animaux, des enfants ou des personnes âgées. »


  Ce n'est pas recommandé, bien sûr, mais bon... c'est assez courant. 





> *Partez-moi pas là-dessus!*
> 
> Puisque le verbe *partir* est intransitif, on ne peut pas *partir une chose* ni *partir une personne*. En outre, la tournure populaire *partez-moi pas là-dessus* est un calque approximatif de l’expression anglaise _don’t get me started on that_. On aurait dû entendre : *NE ME LANCEZ PAS LÀ-DESSUS*!


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour tout le monde.
En France, on ne dit pas "partir un moteur" mais "faire partir un moteur" (mais il y a un mot pour cela : *démarrer* un moteur).
Je pense qu'il serait préférable de dire : ne m'entraîne pas là-dessus ou ne m'entraîne pas sur ce sujet.


----------



## petit1

On ne comprendrait pas cette expression en France. On dirait plutôt: "_*Branche*-moi pas là-dessus_!" ou "_Il ne faut surtout pas me brancher là-dessus sinon on ne m'arrête plus_."


----------



## DeLaMancha

Si "brancher" est correct, il est un peu populaire et "branche-moi pas" n'est certainement pas en bon français


----------



## petit1

Oui, DeLaMancha, je sais tout ça. Ma phrase n'avait pas de prétention littéraire. Il me semblait, nonobstant, que la phrase anglaise avait un ton un peu populaire.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donnée d'excellentes suggestions.


----------



## Nicomon

DeLaMancha said:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> En France, on ne dit pas "partir un moteur" mais "faire partir un moteur" (mais il y a un mot pour cela : *démarrer* un moteur).
> Je pense qu'il serait préférable de dire : ne m'entraîne pas là-dessus ou ne m'entraîne pas sur ce sujet.


Si tu relis mon post, tu verras que j'ai écrit « typiquement québécois ».
J'ai aussi précisé que c'est un calque et cité une capsule qui corrige en :  *Ne me lancez pas là-dessus.*
Ce qui donnerait en langage familier :  _*Lance-moi pas.*_
Perso, je préfère _lancer_.  Je ne trouve pas le verbe _entraîner_ vraiment approprié pour traduire _don't get me started! _

Si la capsule n'était pas assez claire, voici un extrait de *cette page* de la BDL  :


> Le verbe intransitif _partir_, qui signifie entre autres « se mettre en mouvement pour quitter un lieu », « passer de l’immobilité au mouvement » ou « se lancer dans quelque chose », *n’a pas les sens de* « fonder, créer, mettre sur pied », *« démarrer, mettre en marche » ou « lancer »* qu’on lui prête parfois dans certaines expressions *calquées de l’anglais*, où il est utilisé à tort avec un complément direct.
> 
> *Exemple fautif :*
> - Quand ils *partent* une discussion sur ce sujet, ils finissent toujours par se disputer.
> *On écrira plutôt, par exemple :*
> - Quand ils *lancent *une discussion sur ce sujet, ils finissent toujours par se disputer.


----------



## Saxo

Si tu veux tout savoir... (j'ai un cas de figure où ça correspond très bien)


----------



## le chat noir

Pour ma part j'ai toujours entendu et utilisé "me lance pas là-dessus", à Paris et en France métropolitaine.


----------



## joelooc

Il y a certaines situations où je dirais simplement :"ah! (ne)commence pas,(hein?)" lorsque le "don't get me started" avec son point d'exclamation équivaut à "you're winding me up!"


----------



## le chat noir

Oui, ou "me tente pas" / "me tends pas la perche" si on veut adapter.


----------

